# How to RIP and COMPRESS a game



## comp@ddict (Jan 21, 2009)

1. You reading this, you agree not to misuse this information.
2. This is for educational purposes ONLY.
3. That's it, now lets start.

................................................................................................................................................................................................


1. If u wanna delete the intro and in game movies, just delete them from the game folder(where it is installed)
2. Download UHARC GUI from here - *www.softpedia.com/progDownload/U ... -3283.html
3. Now, run UHARC and compress the game folder with settings (best o'course) you want.
4. Now, starts the main part, open notepad.
5. Write this:


@echo off
cls
UHARC.exe x -o+ -vm+ -y+ files.uha
cls
del name.uha
echo DONE...
pause

del name.uha - - In place of name, write the name of the compressed folder u made.

6. Now forthe outro, it's like this:
echo
echo
echo
echo
echo
echo
echo
echo
echo
echo
echo.
echo.
pause

You may edit this to add your name.

7. This is what you'll get after all this:


@echo off
cls
UHARC.exe x -o+ -vm+ -y+ files.uha
cls
del files.uha
echo DONE...
pause
echo
echo
echo
echo
echo
echo
echo
echo
echo
echo.
echo.

pause

Save this as install.bat

8. Put install.bat and your game.uha in a folder, compress (fastest) using WinRAR and it's complete.



[Guys, if you find anything similar to this in any site, do not post the site link, cuz those sites have illegit things]


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 21, 2009)

Shouldn't this be in tutorials?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 23, 2009)

OMG, my mistake!!!

How to get it shifted BTW???


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the tut.

To get it shifted, ask any of the mods.


----------

